# Help picking out board (400-800$$)



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

Even more important than stats is what kind of riding you are into. Do you like jumps, rails, pipe, all of them or do you just like cruising down the hill?

Do not go for a combo set unless you are allowed to choose the pieces. You don't want bad product forced upon you because the board, boots, and bindings are all the same colorway. You want each piece to tailor specifically to your needs as a rider.

Also, are you going for a whole new setup? If so than the first thing you need to do is go to your local shop, tell the rep how you ride and start TRYING ON boots. 

Boots are the most important piece of equipment you buy as they initiate anything you want to do on a snowboard. It's risky business just ordering a boot online. Each boot fits differently, flexes differently and laces differently and you need to be able to feel that difference before you make a decision.

Let me know your riding style and we can talk boards and bindings.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, well I don't want to say I just ride one thing.. half pipe, jumps, railes, ect...
I want to be able to do everything. I love jumps, I love just cruising down the slope.. But this winter, I also want to start working on railes. So I don't want to narrow it down to only riding one specific thing.

And so you do reccomend going to a store to get all my stuff? Rather then order online?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

you can buy it online, but with boots make sure you go into store and try lots on before buying off the net.

trying lots of boots on to find the perfect pair is the key thing, and this should be where you spend most your money cause itll make the biggest difference to your riding.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

NzGnu said:


> you can buy it online, but with boots make sure you go into store and try lots on before buying off the net.
> 
> trying lots of boots on to find the perfect pair is the key thing, and this should be where you spend most your money cause itll make the biggest difference to your riding.


Ok, but once I go to stores I find the perfect pair of boots.. ordering online is fine? (I heard its cheaper also, and mroe options)
One question I had aobut board shopping is do I normally pick out a board AND separate bindings? OR do the board and bindings normally come together?

PS. Can you guys throw out soem good board ideas please!!

THanks!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

k2 believer, darkstar, jibpan, capita mid life lost, indoor or outdoor survival, atomic hatchet, flow era, omatic awesome, ride dh...

but it would help to also know your aproximate boot size

you can order online once you know what boots fit, but you have to get that exact model and size, not just something similar, just cause on boot fits, doesnt mean all the boots from the manufacturer will.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

gnu riders choice is a good go everywhere do everything board. and they're pretty good quality.
rome make good quality boards apparently.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok so you reccommend GNU Rider's choice board?
Gnu Snowboards 0708
It looks good to me, I am trying to find a price on it... hmmm.
So could you also point out a good pair of bindings? And point me in the right direction as far as boots?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

I was also looking for an all-mountain set up with some free-style twisted in as well. I was thinking about the Ride DH and Rome Agent and just got the Agent with the Rome 390's. I have heard nothing but great things about this board and bindings.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

ShredCopper said:


> I was also looking for an all-mountain set up with some free-style twisted in as well. I was thinking about the Ride DH and Rome Agent and just got the Agent with the Rome 390's. I have heard nothing but great things about this board and bindings.


Ahh ic, Ill be sure to look them up.
How much did the board and bindings each cost? And where did you buy both from?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

LouG makes excellent points in his reply to this.

BR22, what's your boot size?

The Riders Choice and the Agent are both good choices for an all around style riding board that you could also take in the park as well.

Honestly, there are probably a lot of boards out there that would work for you from the sounds of it. Have you researached anything specifically? What kind of board were you riding last? And what did you like and dislike abou it?

Those are good things to think about when getting your next board. You're already on the right track thinking about what you're planning on doing in the upcoming seasons and how that will play into the style of board you want to be riding.

Buying online is overrated. I've always thought there is something about the whole "shop experience" that is a part of snowboarding. But with the rise of internet commerce, those days may soon be gone. Your shop can be whatever you want it to be, although this kind of depends on the guys involved with the shop as well. It can be just a place you buy your gear, or it can be a place you go for knowledge and information, and also guidance in regards to many aspects of snowboarding. Not to mention a community of riders just to network, share good times with, and possibly go out and ride together.

You can't get any of that online, except for a confirmation email saying thank you for your purchase. Although if online is all you've got than that's understandable.

Elaborate a little more, and maybe you can get it narrowed down to a few setup choices that may work really well for you, other than a bunch of choices that may just be ok.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

We seem to be in the same boat, looking for a new board. I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on a new Neversummer SL-R after reading some reviews and talking with BurtonAvenger. Sounds like it's one of the best boards out there right now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

were r u buying it from?
and how much does it cost?
do u have a link i could look at?

thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Well it just hit the stores, so you have to pay full price ($500). Neversummer hasn't updated the website yet, but the online stores have them for sale already: Never Summer SL-R (08/09) Snow Mens at EmageNetwork.com

Check out the sticky started by BurtonAvenger, he has a review of it


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

I went to boyne mounatin sports and the guy got my stats, my likes/dilikes, ect and heres what he suggested:
A Burton Mehyem 400$ or a Rome Manual 330$
Burton Custom Bindings (Versus a "harder" binding) 135$
and what ever boots fit the best (ranging from 11-200$)

How does everything sound, are the prices good? Should I go wi the 400$ or 330$ board?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

BR22 said:


> I went to boyne mounatin sports and the guy got my stats, my likes/dilikes, ect and heres what he suggested:
> A Burton Mehyem 400$ or a Rome Manual 330$
> Burton Custom Bindings (Versus a "harder" binding) 135$
> and what ever boots fit the best (ranging from 11-200$)
> ...


Sorry for the late bump on this topic.

Either of those boards is probably fine, I've never ridden a Rome, but they're very popular and seem to be really nice boards. 

My suggestion would be to go with the Rome, and spread the extra $70 between binding and boot upgrades. The Burton Customs are a big step down from the higher end Burton bindings, at the very least I'd go with Cartels or Missions/Dooms. You could also consider some mid-level bindings from other companies. Rome 390s and Union Forces, Cadet DLX, or Contacts would be good alternatives. You may even be able to find some of last season's stock for around the same price (or cheaper.)

Boots you definitely won't want to skimp on. If you try on tons of boots and the only ones that are comfortable are $450 Burton XIII's, you'd be better off dropping the cash on the boots and picking up a cheap board. I've never bought any top end boots, but all the pairs I've found that fit me well retailed for at least $220. That said, once you find a boot that fits, there's nothing stopping you from shopping around online to find a good deal.


----------

